# AEG vs ABA



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

I've tried searching, the one here is disabled, argh...
I understand the AEG is less powerful, and not as strong as the ABA. 
What are the differences between the two motors?
Also, are there differences in ABA engines during it's lifetime?
Oh yeah, and I'm only interested in physical internal differences, I'm not really interested in differences between the engine management systems, etc... just the internal stuff like rods, pistons, oil squirters, etc...


[Modified by RaceJetta, 3:03 PM 11-11-2002]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (RaceJetta)*

OBD1 ABA's through 95 had forged cranks, under piston oil squirters and the dual valve spring heads. Some had EGR, but that only made a small difference in the intake manny and management. 
OBD2 ABA's lost the good crank and squirters, went to a single valve spring design, and had a hole in the head for the smog pump. 
As far as I know everything else is the same over the whole ABA run. 
AEG I know nothing about, however.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (need_a_VR6)*

i have a 1998 jetta, got it new.
no smog pump.
no hole in head for smog pump
its obd2


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (speed51133!)*

I have a 97 that doesn't have the smog pump either.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (RaceJetta)*

AEG uses the older size short block with short rods. Different style oil, water pumps. No dizzy, etc.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (vwpat)*

The AEG block is quite different from any earlier VW 4 cylinder block, there is no intermediate shaft, in it's place is the water pump and it's is driven by the timing belt. The AEG oil pump has been moved to the front of the block and is chain driven by a sprocket on the crank. And like Pat said, it's a short block the same height as all of the VW block prior to the ABA


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (ABA Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I understand the AEG is less powerful, and not as strong as the ABA. [HR][/HR]​not bone stock it isn't, trust me...


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (ABA Scirocco)*

Is there any reason why VW switched the direction of the intake manifold on the AEG from being positiond to the left(looking at engine from front) as is on the ABA to the right as is on the AEG. Not only that, but the manifold seems to have been machined differently. Weather that is true or not I don't know, but it sure looks as if it was.


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (kilmer420)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I understand the AEG is less powerful, and not as strong as the ABA. 
not bone stock it isn't, trust me...[HR][/HR]​you sure about that one kilmer? i always heard the ABA was stronger, not being bias







, but i know that it is definately stronger modded than the AEG


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (2.0LGtiPwr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is there any reason why VW switched the direction of the intake manifold on the AEG from being positiond to the left(looking at engine from front) as is on the ABA to the right as is on the AEG. Not only that, but the manifold seems to have been machined differently. Weather that is true or not I don't know, but it sure looks as if it was. [HR][/HR]​packaging.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (need_a_VR6)*

> OBD2 ABA's lost the good crank and squirters, went 
> to a single valve spring design, and had a hole in the
> head for the smog pump. 
Alrighty! Now I see and understand. The one I am looking at is an OBD2 bottom end. Ah... it's all clear now - that's why it's so different from the other two bottom ends (OBD1) I have...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: AEG vs ABA (RaceJetta)*

Yep, although I might be wrong about the smog pump and its existance. I *thought* that 2L's had them along the run, but I can't find an example. Chalk that one up to too many modded 2L's and looking at too many VR6's







Sorry for the confusion if I was mistaken. I'm spot on about the crank/squirters though.


----------

